# Confused whether I should do the preparatory course or not, need enlightenment



## LucasMull (Feb 13, 2015)

_Keep in mind that I live in Brazil, everything here functions differently from school to college. Still I need some enlightenment on the matter and I'm sure some of you can help me, if you got any questions related to our school/university system don't hesitate to ask, without further ado:_

I'm stuck in a deeply confusing situation right now, it's my last year of highschool and soon I'll be doing my university entrance exam (*Merchant Shipping*). Recently I've come to realise that I must take my studies more seriously if I hope to achieve my goals, so I decided to do a preparatory course this year to better prepare myself... Except it might end up doing the complete opposite, because my school ends at 12:40 pm and the preparatory course starts at 13:30, I barely have any time to eat in between, and if I know my body right, it won't work half of the effectivity it should. After all it's 11:50 hours of nonstop studying per day (as the class ends at 19 pm).

I've talked with some people (physics teacher, family, friends) and they have all come with the conclusion that taking the course in between school time would do more bad than good. But I'm still reluctantly on giving it up. Perhaps because I have this vague feeling that giving up on the course mean partially giving up on my career, but I could also be doomed by doing the course and not handling all the pressure, so what should I do? 

1. Finish my highschool, do the university entrance exam and if by any chance I don't make through it have the preparatory course next year without all the highschool + prep. course pressure in between

or

2. Have the preparatory course in between my highschool time, essentially having no time for anything other than studying and might aswell fail because I couldn't handle both at the same time.

*Please share your thoughts as you will be doing me a great favour, if you got any questions please ask below! Thanks for taking your time!*


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Could you describe what exactly the preparatory class does for you? If it's worth that kind of a time commitment? 

If you're just worried about passing the exam, you could learn study skills/test skills/research the exam itself. If you are lacking in some fundamental skills that would be on the test, I would suggest trying to learn them on your own (unless you can afford a tutor and want to go in that direction). 

Choice #2 just seems like an option that would overwhelm you. That you're even considering it shows you have the drive to succeed.


----------



## LucasMull (Feb 13, 2015)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Could you describe what exactly the preparatory class does for you? If it's worth that kind of a time commitment?
> 
> If you're just worried about passing the exam, you could learn study skills/test skills/research the exam itself. If you are lacking in some fundamental skills that would be on the test, I would suggest trying to learn them on your own (unless you can afford a tutor and want to go in that direction).
> 
> Choice #2 just seems like an option that would overwhelm you. That you're even considering it shows you have the drive to succeed.


Preparatory course if done correctly would benefit me giving me a more specific insight in the university entrance exam, I'm not how it works in the US but in Brazil we must go through this specific test against other candidates in order to apply a university, so there is a lot competitivity involved! Thanks for your suggestions, I might end up learning what I need by myself.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

How long would you be taking the course in case you try it? How much would it cost? Can you give up after starting it?

Perhaps you can give it a try and see how well you can handle for a week or two, and find an alternative if it's too much. Also, can you have some other option? Like study by using last years' exams (there might be books with solved exams), study with a group of friends who are also very motivated (group study with those who aren't is not productive at all), trying to ask for some teachers to solve any exercise you are not sure how to do it, or find a "personal teacher" (people who you can pay by hour - not sure if there are these in Brasil).

Before taking exams for university entrance, I used to have "personal teachers" that were like 10€ per hour, for 2 hours per week, and then I also got one of those exam books with solution to study. I've studied by myself at home as I have my own pace.

You need to have plenty of sleep (don't underestimate this), and make sure you are having time to relax and keep a positive mental state. Find out things that helps you relax. Also, I used to find motivation in enjoying what I study (seeing how it can be interesting and such) as without motivation it's harder, but with it I can study for hours (it's like, when you enjoy something it's almost not a task).


----------



## LucasMull (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm sincerely grateful for that, thank you for shedding me some light!


----------

